# Switch rod ?



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey just wanted to see what type of line you guys have had good success with . I got an 11'6 8wt and I'm looking at the tfo bvk reel but cannot at the moment ,fork out almost 300 for the reel with no line. I'm a big believer in you pay for what you get. So I plan to wait a little bit. I would like to try and fish streamers and also Indy rig nymphs for kings ( if there are any left (just kidding ) and mostly steelhead. The other reel I was looking at was the Ross cla. I like the tfo better, and they're about the same price . Thanks for any suggestions and tips


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

The cla is the best value in two handed rod reels man. I have one. It performs awesome. Plus made in USA. I use skagits and scandis on my switch. I only swing though. Over heard good things about airflo's switch line as well as rio switch chucker.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1 (Nov 18, 2010)

Make sure you over line though!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> The cla is the best value in two handed rod reels man. I have one. It performs awesome. Plus made in USA. I use skagits and scandis on my switch. I only swing though. Over heard good things about airflo's switch line as well as rio switch chucker.


Yep Ross CLA reel is the best value by far for two handed budget reel. I started with a CLA 5 years ago and although I have upgraded over the years the CLA still sees service.

As for lines that is some what of a personal preference.

Depends a lot on what you are fishing for and how you are fishing for it, i.e: indicator vs light swinging wet flies and streamers vs heavy wet flish and steamers.

I am a big proponent of shooting heads with a separate running line instead of all in one lines for two handed stuff. All the all in one lines I have tried have given me no where the performance of a head and running line set up. That may how ever have to do with the fact that I have been casting 2 handers for close to a decade now. 

I currently run an Airflo Skagit Switch head on my 11'7 7wt switch rod. And Airflo heads on my other two handers too. They seem to be towards or right at the top of the industry right now in their products. I currently cast Skagit almost exclusively as it is a good fit for the rivers I fish. I do have some Scandi lines too that are awesome.

Your best bet is to get to a shop that will let you cast some lines. With the grain weight windows on most two handers these days being upwards of a 100 grains on some rods you really need to cast all the lines/head grain weights in the window to find out what YOU cast best.

On a rod with a window of 400-480 grains for instance, you may cast a head/line that is on the heavier side better but I will lightly cast one that is on the lighter side. Same rod, same company head, etc. I also have a couple of rods that cast lines that fall OUTSIDE of the grain window too.

Hope this helps and didn't muddy the waters, so to speak, lol. 

There is a lot of good info on the internet too about all of this.

J-


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

If you can afford it,I would get the Orvis Hydros HD Switch Line.Sells for $98.I was lucky enough to find the line in a 5 weight on Ebay for half price with shipping included(new in box).The line cast like a dream.If you don't want to pay the $98,then go with the Orvis Access Switch Line for almost half the price, $60.I have this line in a 7 weight Switch.Casts great. You could also go with the Wulff Ambush Switch Line.Very easy to cast.How ever,if you go with the Ambush Line,you have to go up 2 weights heavier if you cast single hand and up to 3 weights heavier if you cast double handed like in Spey casting.I only went up 2 weights and can still cast 2 handed,just not as far as in normal Spey Casting.Choosing the right line has more to do with what rod your using.If at all possible,try the line out first if you can.I got stuck with 2 lines I ordered off the net and they don't cast worth a crap.I paid $90 for each line and can't send them back.If you check with Reds' Fly Shop on line,they have Demo lines you can try before you buy.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

How much do you overweight by ? Does anyone use the tfo bvk or is there a seperate "two handed fly reel" vs a traditional fly reel. How does the running line with shooting head go through guides with loop to loop?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

JungleGeorge said:


> How much do you overweight by ? Does anyone use the tfo bvk or is there a seperate "two handed fly reel" vs a traditional fly reel. How does the running line with shooting head go through guides with loop to loop?


Not sure about overlining as I use a head and cast the weight that casts best. Heads are not marked like regular lines with line weight on them.

No real difference between a single hand and double hand reel other than size ie: a CLA3 for single hand and a CLA5 for swtich. There are some Spey specific reels that are marketed but they are spendy and in the end do the same thing as any other reel. Bottom line get a reel that hold the head, running line and backing AND helps balance the rod.

With a head and running line you cast with the entire head OUTSIDE of the tiptop. 

How much running line outside of the tiptop depends on skill, fishing conditions etc and that amount is called "Overhang." I can cast upto about 2 feet of overhang on some of my rod/head combo's but need as little as 8 inchs on others. 

Again it trial and error. A little tip is once you figure out your overhang is to mark your running line with a sharpie marker where the hole the running line with your finger while casting. Makes repeating your over hang easy and you are not having to constantly look at the tip trying to set the overhang.

J-


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

JungleGeorge said:


> How much do you overweight by ? Does anyone use the tfo bvk or is there a seperate "two handed fly reel" vs a traditional fly reel. How does the running line with shooting head go through guides with loop to loop?


If I am using a fly line on the switch rod I over weight by one, your eight wt. I would put a 9 wt. line on it for single had casting. 
As to the reel, you should look at the Sage 2200 series of reels, great drag system and large enough to handle any lines you want to put on them. You could also look for the Sage 1680, 1880 or 2080 reels, they are no longer made, but are available from some shops, and on ebay, These reels started at just $100 for the 1680 and went up to over $200 for the 2080's if I remember correctly. All have the same drag system, just a difference in cosmetics. On ebay you can find them for between $50-100 now. I have about 8 of them in various configuration and I don't think they can be beat for the money.
When using a shooting head and running line the loop to loop is outside of the rod when casting so it is not a problem.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm new to this whole Swing/Switch/Spey/Two-Handed/Indicator/Chuck-n-duck thing. 

I bought my whole set-up through Schultz's outfitters in Ypsi. They set me with a Ross 11-9 Reach Switch rod, Ross Reel and Rio Skagit head. Whole set-up works great and it casts like a dream for me. Talk to those guys there and they can help with what line would be best for what you want to do. You are right though, this stuff is pricey. I figure that I will be using the rod and reel though for the rest of my life so wth.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

mfs686 said:


> I'm new to this whole Swing/Switch/Spey/Two-Handed/Indicator/Chuck-n-duck thing.
> 
> I bought my whole set-up through Schultz's outfitters in Ypsi. They set me with a Ross 11-9 Reach Switch rod, Ross Reel and Rio Skagit head. Whole set-up works great and it casts like a dream for me. Talk to those guys there and they can help with what line would be best for what you want to do. You are right though, this stuff is pricey. I figure that I will be using the rod and reel though for the rest of my life so wth.


Yep, didnt even notice that the OP was from A2. Head over and talk to the guys at SO and they will get you all squared away. 

J-


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

This Pflueger Trion 1990 is 9/10 reel that would balance great with that rod.

The best part - it's made in the same factory as the BVK but you can probably get it for $70 if you sign up for discount emails at www.sierratradingpost.com

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/pf...&colorFamily=99&merch=prod-rec-prod-prod8924R


----------



## vmthtr in Green Bay (Jun 19, 2012)

I went on a guided steelhead trip last fall. Asked the guide for a recommendation on a cheaper rod than his Sage and this is a copy and paste of what he sent. I had a great time and caught a nice bunch of fish.

Here is what I recommend if you are looking to purchase your own fly rod setup for steelhead fishing bigger rivers like the Manistqiue.

Rod: Redington 8 weight switch rod - $400
Reel: Sage 2200 9/10 weight reel - $160
Line: Rio Switch Chucker. - $70

Most switch rods from all manufacturers start around the $300 price mark. I feel the redington rod is the best quality rod for the money you pay. Same with their waders. They make good stuff, you pay for it also, but do not over pay like some of the higher end companies.

Northern Steel Outfitters
Steelhead and Salmon Guide
Upper Peninsula of Michigan

northernsteeloutfitters.com

One website that you must look at if you have never seen before is FISH USA. http://www.fishusa.com/

They have the best selection of steelhead fishing gear, cheapest prices, and cheapest shipping. Myself and most of my friends purchase everything from this site. They just seem to have everything you need all the time.

Line - RIO switch CHUCKER - not RIO switch. Any lighter line will not load the road well and you wont be able to perform the effortless roll casts and spey casts. A lighter line will act more like Michaels rod and won't turn over the indicator rigs well. Michaels rod is set up more for overhand casting (which it does very well).

Redington , Sage , and RIO are all owned by Farbank Enterprises and managed together. Sage is the top of the line brand, and Redington gives you good quality without paying top dollar. There is no doubt that the rod you used Sage One, is the best fly rod I have ever used for the style of fishing we did today. The only time I prefer to use a different rod is when the water is low and I am worried about that heavy line slapping the water and spooking the fish.

The prospector rod from Redington attempts to mimic Sage's switch rods and is very similar. It is just a little softer action and heavier. I have a CPX spey rod (pervious discontinued version of prospector) and I love it. Very durable rod.

As far as reels go - I would strongly suggest a sealed drag reel and go with a Sage 2210 - this would be a 9/10 weight reel. You need the large capacity to hold the larger Switch Chucker fly line. You may never think you are going to fish in below freezing conditions - but I can tell you the forecast for my trip next weekend is below 30 degrees for Saturday morning. And the fall steelhead season is just begining. You need to fish in below freezing conditions if you want to fly fish for steelhead most of the time. we just had some abnormally warm weather this past weekend.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Good Info . Thanks , I went with the 9/10 Ross cla and I was about to get the switch checker but I decided to get the line where I can switch off the skaggit for possibly running nymphs . What do you guys run ?


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

I run a .031 running line behind the different shooting lines and this works well. If needed I can loop on a short floating head with leader directly to the running line for nymph fishing or I can loop on straight mono for switching to a chuck and duck set up with a float. This works well for me in most situations that I have encountered. By the way, my avatar was caught with this system on my Loomis switch rod.

D


----------

